# Spice problem



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 18, 2016)

I enjoyed Penzeys "Greek Seasoning" when I first bought it, but over time it seemed too salty to me. I did shake the jar each time I used it from early on, making sure the mix in the jar looked well blended before opening and using. When I placed my last Spice House order, I got a small bag of their "Sunny Greek Island" blend, figuring with no salt added I could put exactly what my taste buds wanted from time to time. Must not have noticed that one ingredient was "spearmint".  Um, I don't like mint.  

IF I increased the oregano, cracked pepper, and granulated garlic, do you think I can mask some of the mint flavor? I also have lemon peel and marjoran. Basically, I have all I need to make a batch from scratch EXCEPT for a recipe. I really don't want to pitch the bag I have, because placing an order for Greek Seasoning with Penzeys will become like the story "If You Give a Mouse a Cookie". Besides, that doesn't resolve the salty issue.

Help! And thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh, what an aggravating thing to happen! 

Those are all pretty strong flavors, so I think they would tone down the mint. I would definitely use the lemon peel, too. 

I think I would make the blend each time I wanted to use it rather than try to guess how much of each ingredient to add to the entire bag. Hope this helps.

Loved the story! I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks, *GG*. I think I'll start playing with a teaspoon or two and go from there. Best to remember to measure and keep track, too, just in case I find something that works great.

I love the "mouse" books and the others like it by the same author. Another is "If You Give A Moose a Muffin". Still, Mouse=Cookie is the best, IMO. Used to read it to our kids when they were small, and along with "Goodnight, Moon", I can quote at will from either book. Now if I could just remember car keys and checkbook just as easily...


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 19, 2016)

Are you sure you didn't mean "If you give a RACCOON a cookie...."? Those varmints spoil faster than soft bananas.

Of course, I do seem to remember my little mice climbing up on my shoulder and winging their way across my neck, trying to take a bite of cookie or whatever else they thought I was eating. They were kind of spoiled, too. And they loved whip cream.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 19, 2016)

Regarding proportions...

Pour the container out on a clean white plate.

Oregano, granulated garlic and pepper look very different and are easily identifiable.  Lemon peel should be easy too.  Marjoram and mint might be hard to tell apart but that's not too important.

Eyeball the mixture for proportions and start from there.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 19, 2016)

Great idea, jenny! CG, then you could take a picture of it with your phone and print it out and then you would have a visual guide.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 19, 2016)

Genius, *Jenny*! It's really easy to spot the lemon peel and garlic powder. After that, every else is registering as "shades of green" to me.  Even though Spice House lists pepper, I really don't seem to find anything visible. That might account for the fact that the flavor was almost absent.

My goal, though, isn't to duplicate this exact spice blend. Rather, I'm trying to add in some of the bold flavors to mask the mint in the original mix without ruining the spirit of the mix. I have a nearly full bag of "Sunny Greek Islands", so I think I'll tweak a teaspoonful at a time, adding in small (measured) amounts of the other strong flavors, until I mask the dreaded mint. 

I am definitely going to use your hint to try and figure out the individual ingredients in Spice Merchants "Thai Coconut Rub". I made the mistake of picking up a one-ounce packet when we browsed a shop during a vacation. Sadly, the nearest store is over 100 miles away. With shipping added to any purchase, and the cost of a single ounce is $3.99, I know this is something I can live without buying. Besides, I have each individual ingredient to play with. Even if it isn't an exact duplicate, your suggestion will help me get close. I hope. Thanks again!

****************************


GotGarlic said:


> ...you could take a picture of it with your phone and print it out and then you would have a visual guide.



Or lazy me could just look at it from the plate or the phone screen, *GG*.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 21, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Genius, *Jenny*! It's really easy to spot the lemon peel and garlic powder. After that, every else is registering as "shades of green" to me.  Even though Spice House lists pepper, I really don't seem to find anything visible. That might account for the fact that the flavor was almost absent.
> 
> My goal, though, isn't to duplicate this exact spice blend. Rather, I'm trying to add in some of the bold flavors to mask the mint in the original mix without ruining the spirit of the mix. I have a nearly full bag of "Sunny Greek Islands", so I think I'll tweak a teaspoonful at a time, adding in small (measured) amounts of the other strong flavors, until I mask the dreaded mint.
> 
> ...


 Do you really want to add a second mint? I thought you didn't like the mint. Spearmint is in the Sunny Greek Islands.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 22, 2016)

I know mint is in it, *msmofet*, I tasted it in my first bite. I'm trying to hide it, cover it up, hence my use of the word "mask". Next time I go to use it, I plan on measuring out 1 tsp from the package, add about 1/4 tsp each of oregano and garlic, 1/8 of the lemon peel and garlic, and a few twists of fresh-ground black pepper. If that works, lucky me. If not, I'll keep adjusting until I hide the mint right proper. By the time I end up going through that 1/2 cup bag that I bought, I could end up having used over a cup's worth of seasonings!  Good thing I have all of those spices on hand. Then again, maybe it ISN'T a good thing I have so many spices...


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 22, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Then again, maybe it ISN'T a good thing I have so many spices...



I don't see how that could be a bad thing. Sorry, I just don't, and it's not because I have dozens and dozens of spices ... I swear ...


----------



## msmofet (Feb 22, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know mint is in it, *msmofet*, I tasted it in my first bite. I'm trying to hide it, cover it up, hence my use of the word "mask". Next time I go to use it, I plan on measuring out 1 tsp from the package, add about 1/4 tsp each of oregano and garlic, 1/8 of the lemon peel and garlic, and a few twists of fresh-ground black pepper. If that works, lucky me. If not, I'll keep adjusting until I hide the mint right proper. By the time I end up going through that 1/2 cup bag that I bought, I could end up having used over a cup's worth of seasonings!  Good thing I have all of those spices on hand. Then again, maybe it ISN'T a good thing I have so many spices...



I'm sorry I misread. I thought you had another blend with mint and was going to add the Greek seasoning to that.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 22, 2016)

Really don't  like mint in savory food either. BUT mom did. She grew 3 varieties. The wild cats loved it also. The mint takes over so she grew it as a border around the house in the back far away from the veg garden. She brewed tea and added sugar and mint for iced tea and she added to hot tea. She also sliced zucchini thin and fried it in oil. Then drained it and put it in a container with fresh olive oil and mint. She put it in fridge to chill then made a sandwich with it on Italian bread. The mint oil was the condiment. 

I like to save my mint eating for chocolate! Lindt mint candy, Andies, eight o'clocks and jr mints are my favs.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2016)

Spearmint has a strong flavor and it will be hard to mask.  Just increase all the other ingredients and hope for the best. 

Peppermint candies are a favorite here as well.  Andes mints, York peppermint patties, etc.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 22, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Spearmint has a strong flavor and it will be hard to mask. Just increase all the other ingredients and hope for the best.
> 
> Peppermint candies are a favorite here as well. Andes mints, York peppermint patties, etc.


 
Oh yeah York peppermint patties!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 22, 2016)

You guys have me craving a York patty right now!  Good thing I have to make a bread run to Panera's later today - I can pick some up at the grocery store in the same strip center.



GotGarlic said:


> I don't see how that could be a bad thing. Sorry, I just don't, and it's not because I have dozens and dozens of spices ... I swear ...


Or maybe scores and scores?  My problem is that when I need to replace a jar, I get one of the 4-ounce refill bags from Penzeys or Spice House, then keep the bag in the basement where it never gets warmer than the upper 60s. Dark and cool, even the herbs stay fresh. Some people have wine cellars. I have a spice cellar.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 22, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You guys have me craving a York patty right now!  Good thing I have to make a bread run to Panera's later today - I can pick some up at the grocery store in the same strip center.
> 
> 
> Or maybe scores and scores?  My problem is that when I need to replace a jar, I get one of the 4-ounce refill bags from Penzeys or Spice House, then keep the bag in the basement where it never gets warmer than the upper 60s. Dark and cool, even the herbs stay fresh. Some people have wine cellars. I have a spice cellar.


----------

